# Lesco Push Sprayers



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone have a opinion of these push sprayers?

https://www.siteone.com/marketing/LESCO_Spec_Sheets/16.105947_LESCO_Walk-Behind_12gal.pdf

They seem to be made by or at least labeled by Turf Ex, lest I cannot find them labeled as Lesco anymore.

Thanks,

William


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would also give the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate a look.

Here is mine.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I saw those . . yours looks great. My only concern is taking the assembly in and out of the spreader. By the way how do you hang your spreaders? Or do you just set them on the floor?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> I saw those . . yours looks great. My only concern is taking the assembly in and out of the spreader. By the way how do you hang your spreaders? Or do you just set them on the floor?


I have Rubbermaid Fast Track® that the spreader will hang from, but I usually just park it. It's pretty heavy with the tank installed. The tank stays in it most of the time, as I spray PGR every ~21 days. If I ever migrate to liquid fertilizer, it would get removed even less. Removing and installing the tank is pretty simple though - it has 2 spade connectors on the toggle switch and one wing nut hose connection that can be done by hand.

One concern with the TurfEx would be the single boomless nozzle. I think traditional nozzles yield superior coverage and give you more options for contact vs systemic products. Is it enough to matter? Who knows.

Another concern would be the pump, which the spec sheet says provides 0.89 gpm open flow @ 60 psi. The Spreader-Mate uses a 3gpm pump. TurfEx claims a spray width of up to 96", but I feel like the pump is a little undersized for that. For reference, a single red TeeJet nozzle is rated for 0.4gpm @ 40psi.

The 12 gallon capacity of the TurfEx is nice.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

It'll be a while until I have to decide. I just ordered the Lesco broadcast and drop spreader. I am really hoping I can use your idea Ware and use the drop spreader as a lawn leveler.


----------

